# Wondering if I should go to the ER



## DillonM86 (May 8, 2013)

I wrote a few weeks ago about my diagnosis. Don't know where it is or how to find it. But if you need to know my levels they are there. It might be different now though so I don't know if they'll help.

I'm 6'1", 26yo male. Since my last post I lost another 4lbs so I'm at 145lbs now. I went to the endo surgeon and he recommended I try the RAI and save the surgery for a last case scenario. That was 2 weeks ago. I've been waiting for my Endo to call me back. Last week i drank 2 beers. 4 hours later i was in the Kitchen and started feeling light headed. I thought it was just the beer but thought it was strange because I drank it 4 hours prior. I grabbed a glass and filled up some water. I turned around and sipped it leaning against the counter. All of a sudden I saw my hand shaking terribly, spilling water everywhere. I couldn't feel it but i saw it. Then everything went black and I felt myself sagging down to the ground. My friend said he came in and i was sitting on the ground with a blank stare on my face for 5 minutes. I don't remember anything after I sagged to the ground. Since then I can't for the life of me stop shaking. My hands, legs feet and sometime even my head.

3 days ago the same exact thing happened, except I was laying on the floor. That's when I weighed myself and found that I'm down to 145. I sleep about 3 hours a night, wake up for a couple hours and sleep about 1-2 hours later for 3-4 hours and go back to sleep for another hour. That's just an estimate, it fluctuates every day.

I can't stand this feeling anymore. I wish my Endo would call me back so I can start the RAI. Is there anything an ER or Urgent Care can do in the meantime?


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Dillon. Here's link to your labs you posted http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?p=71408&page=2. 
Your last post said you had an appointment with the surgeon "on the 30th". What did the surgeon say? Your prior posts also say you couldn't take Methimozole or PTU cause of the itching.

Are you taking any medication at all?

Graves diease is made worse by triggers. Alcohol is considered a trigger and should be avoided period.

I urge you not to drink if it has this reaction. Duh right. But you need to be an active participant in your care. CALL YOUR ENDO and shake them up. You need to be treated. This is a serious potential life threatening disease so take it seriously.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Dillon, the following information is from this website:

http://thyroid.about.com/od/hyperthyroidismgraves/a/thyroidstorm.htm

*Symptoms
What are the symptoms of thyroid storm?*

High fever of 100 to as high as 106

A high heart rate that can be as high as 200 beats per minute

Palpitations, chest pain, shortness of breath

High blood pressure

Confusion, delirium and even psychosis

Extreme weakness and fatigue

Extreme restlessness, nervousness, mood swings

Exaggerated reflexes

Difficulty breathing

Nausea, vomiting, diarrhea

Recent dramatic weight loss may have taken place recently

Profuse sweating, dehydration

Stupor or coma

Thyroid storm is treated with a combination of antithyroid drugs, blockade iodine drug, beta-blockers, and treatment for any underlying non-thyroidal illness or infection that may be contributing to the thyroid storm.

*NOTE: If thyroid storm is suspected, go to an emergency room immediately!*


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

DillonM86 said:


> I wrote a few weeks ago about my diagnosis. Don't know where it is or how to find it. But if you need to know my levels they are there. It might be different now though so I don't know if they'll help.
> 
> I'm 6'1", 26yo male. Since my last post I lost another 4lbs so I'm at 145lbs now. I went to the endo surgeon and he recommended I try the RAI and save the surgery for a last case scenario. That was 2 weeks ago. I've been waiting for my Endo to call me back. Last week i drank 2 beers. 4 hours later i was in the Kitchen and started feeling light headed. I thought it was just the beer but thought it was strange because I drank it 4 hours prior. I grabbed a glass and filled up some water. I turned around and sipped it leaning against the counter. All of a sudden I saw my hand shaking terribly, spilling water everywhere. I couldn't feel it but i saw it. Then everything went black and I felt myself sagging down to the ground. My friend said he came in and i was sitting on the ground with a blank stare on my face for 5 minutes. I don't remember anything after I sagged to the ground. Since then I can't for the life of me stop shaking. My hands, legs feet and sometime even my head.
> 
> ...


Oh goodness; by all means go to ER. You might get better care there than urgent care; humble opinion, of course.

Let us know as this is soooooooooooooooooooo not good!!


----------

